# My newly added Ectodus SP Descampsi Ndole



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

Sharing my newly added Tanga - Ectodus SP Descampsi Ndole. Just brought home last night. Total of 10 pcs, 7 female and 3 male.

,
,
,


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

How do you like them so far? I've always wanted to try a group of these guys.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Me too- thanks for sharing!


----------



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

they are beautiful i like them too.


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

apmorgan93 said:


> How do you like them so far? I've always wanted to try a group of these guys.


I like them a lot especially the dot on the fin on the back. But, they are still new to my tank, so still shy and stay in group.


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

They had settled down I hope. Starting to color up. 2 more pictures.
,


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

Last night, I was happy to witness my Descampsi laying eggs and manage to record it. Hope the female can hold the eggs for at least a week. See video below.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Excellent luck on capturing the spawn. Congrats! Don't be too discouraged if they don't get it right the first time. Usually failed spawns are followed by successful ones.


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

triscuit said:


> Excellent luck on capturing the spawn. Congrats! Don't be too discouraged if they don't get it right the first time. Usually failed spawns are followed by successful ones.


Thanks. I am already very lucky to have them breed within 2 weeks of keeping them. If the female can hold the eggs, it will be bonus.
I have to remove the Altos fries as they are really interested in the eggs.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

How territorial do they seem? Would they work in a tank with smaller shell dwellers do you think?


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

cyfan964 said:


> How territorial do they seem? Would they work in a tank with smaller shell dwellers do you think?


So far it is ok for my comm. There are some chasing around but not so serious. My tank has some juvenile Altos at about 1 inch and they live together reasonably well. So far so good for me.


----------



## YKTan (Nov 25, 2013)

Some pictures on my Ectodus SP Descampsi Ndole fries. They grow really fast. About 4 cm now.

,
,


----------

